# Range finders



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I need a good range finder. Was looking at Vortex ranger 1500 and Leopold rx 1200i. Any recommendations?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Sig Kilo 2000, everyday.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

223AI said:


> Sig Kilo 2000, everyday.


X2


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Not impressed with my Leopold. Thinking about selling it and getting a bushnell one mile.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Sig kilo 2000 is a good fast rangefinder. Priced good also.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Appreciate the info. Looking at the Sig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Leica 1600b has been really good for me.


----------



## robertaboone100 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi mate, I have a recommendation for you *(Vortex optics ranger 1500)*. It's very precise and easy to use with a clean display. Its highly intuitive menu helps quickly and accurately ranges the targets from 9-1500 yards. Budget is pretty high, but if you havenâ€™t any problem with the budget then you can try this one.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

sleepersilverado said:


> Not impressed with my Leopold. Thinking about selling it and getting a bushnell one mile.


I habe the conx and its worked for me. Longest ive ranged is some trees at around 1k. The phone app is neat but seems to have some sort of glitch. When u close it it doesnt link when you try to reopen it. The rf works fine tho.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> Leica 1600b has been really good for me.


They've been discontinued by the manufacturer.

Thanks for turning me on to these. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...MGaTN1t50aAqJkEALw_wcB&is=REG&m=Y&sku=1109939


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Bushnell Conx. Reall please with it.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a vortex --I like it-- but the one I had before was terrible so I have a bad point of Reference-- but, the vortex is fast and has been great, now I dont do alot of long range shooting so from 300 yds and down its fast -- I haven't ranged much stuff further out


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Another vote for the Sig Kilo 2000. Really enjoy mine. My buddy has the bushnell 1 mile, its bigger and bulky and also not as fast to read. Really happy with the SIG.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

I have the Bushnell Elite 1 mile ARC. I haven't owned any others, but I like it. Seems fast and accurate. I have ranged trees out to 750 yards with no issues so far. The angle compensation gives you adjusted range which is pretty neat.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Bushnell elite 1 mile on sale at Bromwell's for $299


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

sleepersilverado said:


> Bushnell elite 1 mile on sale at Bromwell's for $299


"Brownells"


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Kilo 2000 all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

